# Word of the Week, week 31 2015



## SENC (Jul 26, 2015)

parsimonious - an adjective meaning tight, penny-pinching, frugal, stingy, mean, miserly, avaricious

http://www.woodbarter.com/posts/283901/


----------



## Tclem (Jul 26, 2015)

no wonder you moved out of Mississippi. You are just to smart for us. Par..... Who

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 26, 2015)

Tony is the least parsimonius person I know

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 26, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Tony is the least parsimonius person I know



HEY!!!!!!! Oh, right.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 26, 2015)

Parsum...parssnip....parlay...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 26, 2015)

There's a word I actually use on occasion... I'm generally referring to myself and greatly prefer it to 'cheap bastard'.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

